# mv Leknes



## reg (Nov 24, 2006)

I am looking for information on a ship called the MV LEKNES, CIRCA 1970, I am asking on a behalf of an ex merchant seaman, he does not have a computer, He has giving me the letters TNA TENAY, I do not what they mean,thanks Reg


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Reg, A little bit for your mate, sure other members will come up with more.
m.v. Leknes, blt 1969, approx 3500 dwt (mini-bulker). British flag. Owned by Christian Jebsen A/S, Norway and managed by Tenax S.S.Co.,London.
Regards, Dennis


----------



## BEDDY (May 9, 2006)

M/V "LEKNES" Callsign:GYUS
Blt 09.1968 at Fr. Lürssen werft, Germany as bno 388
Grt:2866/ nrt:1693
Loa:314,3ft Br:45,8ft Dr:20,1075ft
Main engine: 2 diesels by Bergens Mek. verksteder 2080bhp
*1978:Changed name to KAPRIJE. Flagged in Yugoslavia.
Most possble total loss end 80's.


----------



## Dave Edge (May 18, 2005)

On 18 October 1979 the "Kaprije" collided with the "Soula K" in the Sea of Marama during fog. All 18 crew were lost.


----------



## reg (Nov 24, 2006)

Thankyou for the information on the MV LEKNES, I will post the messages to him, kind regards Reg


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

I sailed on her in 1969 all through the summer, and she was a happy ship in port every few days. Sad story to hear that she came to such a terrible end and so sad with 18 people losing their lives. It was and is a very dangerous job and so few people understand the real cost of getting their goods. 

Ron


----------



## japottinger (Jun 16, 2004)

re Leknes see my post today


----------



## radiotech (Jul 27, 2007)

*Leknes*

Hi - I was r/o on GYUS from approx APR-DEC 1970, it was my first ship as junior r/o; and after 3 months because she was less than 3,000 tons I was dropped in the deep end as THE r/o unexpectedly, (worked for IMRC!) I swam ok but lots of activity for me first trip as r/o; it was across atlantic where we picked up a yacht which had lost its mast and return voyage we witnessed a balloon not long before it ditched; I got involved with the search/rescue. Lots of memories happy ship. Can expand more if anybody is interested.


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Radiotech

We missed each other by about 6 + months I paid off mid Sep 1969 we spent all summer doing North Sea trade but we did have a run down to Sunny Spain. It was a happy ship always in and out of port. Poland (always a good one) Norway quite a bit, but that might reflect on the fact the that the owners were Norwegian and only managed by a British Company. Who was the skipper and Mate. I have the complete crew list from the time I spent on her so maybe some of the guys were still there.

Regards Ron


----------



## radiotech (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Pollyanna - what a name I assume you're male !!!
Memory is selective can remember bits, the old man was of polish extraction cant remember his name though, there were 2 mates while I was there one was a scot (name ?) but I remember him coming back from a run ashore in Rueon the worse for wear and late and theres more but probably not to be put up here ! there was a c/e from shields area - Brian ?, Sandy 2/E, Blackie 2/O I think


----------



## radiotech (Jul 27, 2007)

Just wondered who you are representing - I'm just interested if the person was onboard same time as me ie APR-DEC 1970 I was r/o - even if he doesn't want to be identified, were we onboard at the same time - private msg will do.
radiotech


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Radiotec

I have all the paperwork from my time on the M.V. Leknes ie logbook crew list ports called etc. I like my nondeplume last time I checked I was male but what I have used is my wife's name Pat Anna as a sign of affection not only that if I spend to much time reading all the postings, I can always tell her I am just keeping an eye on her good name. She doesn't believe that either. I ran through the crew list. Non rung any bells with what you posted, but would be quite happy to post you copies if you require. I was only a EDH so new very little of the company staff. I was not on with you as I said I missed you by approx 6 months Paid off in Sep 1969.

Ron


----------



## radiotech (Jul 27, 2007)

*Message to Reg originator of this string*

Sorry Pollyanna my post no.3 was intended for Reg the instigator of this string.
So Reg was this guy onboard during my time (APR-DEC 1970) and does he want to communicate ?

regards
d


----------



## radiotech (Jul 27, 2007)

Pollyanna - I've found an old address book with a few names in; My senior r/o was John McIntyre, 3/O Ian McDonald, On deck (Paddy) J. Lambe, Mick Lovely steward, also Jimmy ?...?steward, A/B Hayzeldean, Thats all I can find at the moment
take care
d


----------



## PollY Anna (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi Radiotech

Had a look at my crew list and sailed with a J Lacey A.B. (Paddy ) from Dublin don't know if that was the same guy but suspect that most of the crew would have turned over in the 6 months between myself leaving and your joining but you never know it is such a small world. As I said if you want a photo and the details I have of the ship, your welcome just send me an E-Mail with your address and I will pop them in the post.

Ron


----------



## radiotech (Jul 27, 2007)

*Leknes*



reg said:


> I am looking for information on a ship called the MV LEKNES, CIRCA 1970, I am asking on a behalf of an ex merchant seaman, he does not have a computer, He has giving me the letters TNA TENAY, I do not what they mean,thanks Reg


Would like to take you up on offer of info you have on Leknes.
Sorry I didn't do it earlier

Not sure how we communicate direct, as I think this will go as a post

regards
radiotech


----------



## dennisgrimsby (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi I was Third Officer on The Leknes from 4 March 1969 to 17 May 1969 It was my first posting after an apprenticeship with LOF she had to have three officers to go FG I remember the trip as if it was yesterday although it was 40 + years ago – yes it was a happy crew Indian if I remember correctly the second mate was from Dundee and he liked a wee dram almost all of the time he nicknamed is self Wee Robbie


----------

